# what is your definition of the word hack?



## (WLL) (Feb 21, 2009)

in your own words tell us what your definition of the word hack is.
for me the word hack has nothing to do with being a certified arbo. heck, i know a few certs that hack trees! in my words a hack is a person that cuts trees without knowing or understanding the tree, they will often top, spike, strip and or remove trees without having/understand why. i have seen tops cut off, codom leads removed, trees stripped and raped of 80% of leaves, cables so tight they caused failure, flush cuts, stubs, rips, spiked prunes, saw chain scars every where, huge trunk scars from falling wood parts, gut thins, lion tails, home owners being lied to about ants,vines killing trees, people being scared into removal. when will it end? price cutting, circle talk, company bashing. I HATE HACKS!!! i will do poor tree practices but only after i advise the costumer about the problems that follow. i give it to em strait, im not into competitive bidding. I give them my bottom dollar. i do not negotiate with price. i stay up to date with tree care and equipment. i see companies still using 3-strand rope and using the old half hitch to lower wood, they claim to know everything, they dont know chit! just because you are a good climber and can run a saw aloft dont mean ya know what your doing.


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Feb 21, 2009)

You pretty much nailed it. Second definition would be the sound a cat makes trying to cough up a hairball!


----------



## Rickytree (Feb 21, 2009)

My definition would be a guy that has two different work boots, ties up his spurs with rope, he's hung over, doesn't use a climbing line, only has one lanyard, no safety pants or helmet, no glasses, and falls out of the tree and starts bleeding out of his mouth,nose,eyes,and ears. Don't laugh I know this guy. You wood think he wood learn his lesson the first time and at least use a second lanyard. But no way. Oh I almost forgot he only has ONE saw and no handsaw. I saw this guy do large removals with a crane( he was workin for a guy) I tell you I could not believe what I saw. Like I say This world is so messed up what ever you can think of, the craziest messed up $hit it's going on right now. Somewhere. For example Guy in a dumpster having sex with a can of :spam:


----------



## Adkpk (Feb 22, 2009)

A hack is someone being where they don't belong. Like someone cutting in line. 

Years ago I showed up on a job where a red oak, struck by lightning was being removed. I was mouth agape as I examined the this company that was hired to do the job. Mind you the customer was very well off and particularly fussy people. Truck was falling apart equipment looked like it was way to old for use. It took them two days which seemed right the tree was huge. When thy left they were all drunk especially the climber. I found two pint bottles of vodka and many beer bottles stashed in the bushes. This wasn't a rinky dink company they had five guys in their 30's and even though the truck and equipment was tattered it was big league. Pirates, hacks, drunks in trees, go figure.


----------



## Treetom (Feb 22, 2009)

The guy who pulls up to do an estimate, old pick-up leaking oil on client's driveway, opens his door, beer cans fall out...


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Feb 22, 2009)

They are not always drunks, or have Sanford&Son like equipment. I know a few good arborists with beat-up iron that they are happy and proud that "it is all paid for!" To me HACK is an ideology of intentional ignorance, they have heard the science, but do not believe it for their anecdotal experiance.

In my mind the true professional falls in a spectrum of concern. At one end is the trimmer who will do whatever the client wants while trying to not destroy the tree, whereas the other end is populated by those who see themselves as tree advocates. The latter hold to the Hippocratic oath with there work. This is where I coined the phrase "Advocatus pro Arborobum" with the help of a few others who understand Latin better then I.

For myself, I feel I'm more in the middle, leaning towards the advocacy. The tree will outlive a number of generations, though they may be property in a legal sense, people just might be temporary stewards of the grand lives.

I think this is what really separates a treeworker from a hack. The hack cuts wood, the treeworker has an interest for the trees themselves.


----------



## Rickytree (Feb 22, 2009)

I think this is what really separates a treeworker from a hack. The hack cuts wood said:


> I have to agree with you and well stated. I am less of a poet than you but try to convey the same point. Nice touch with the latin!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Feb 22, 2009)

Rickytree said:


> I am less of a poet than you but try to convey the same point.



Ha! look at my postings from eight or nine years ago  You will wonder who that idiot is


----------



## capetrees (Feb 22, 2009)

I would define it as someone who THINKS he can do what others do based on what they have seen as the end result of someone elses work, not knowing how they got to that end. They try and the tree looks like crap (see apple thread) yet claim they are just as good as the pro. But the definition goes beyond sights and product. It also goes to what that person knows in terms of aftercare and continued pruning and trimming. Did they treat the customer respectfully and did their employees act respectfully and professional. Did they use the proper gear, making clean cuts and leaving the area clean after the job is done. 

There are hacks in every profession. As a matter of fact, in my main line of business, I am working with a framing crew that are total hacks. They came in cheap and thats all the GC wants. It's too bad. Later, problems will arise out of their poor work and in the end, will cost more to fix, similar to what a arbor hack would cause. Only way to get rid of hacks is to formalize the industry with registrations, licenses and inspections like a plumber or electrician. With so many variables in the tree industry, it would be impossible to do that so in the end, the hacks will always be around.


----------



## treeseer (Feb 22, 2009)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> HACK is an ideology of intentional ignorance, they have heard the science, but do not believe it for their anecdotal experiance.
> 
> In my mind the true professional falls in a spectrum of concern. At one end is ... those who see themselves as tree advocates. The latter hold to the Hippocratic oath with there work. This is where I coined the phrase "Advocatus pro Arborobum" ...




Let's hear it for the Advocati! The others are not worth all the attention they get.


----------



## Labman (Feb 22, 2009)

I would broaden it to include incompetents in other professions. Basically anybody taking money for a job where they are clueless. Congress?


----------



## Toddppm (Feb 22, 2009)

Would Paul Nosak fit the definition then?oke:


----------



## (WLL) (Feb 22, 2009)

*This aint anysite, its Arboristsite!!!/tree care&climbing*



Labman said:


> I would broaden it to include incompetents in other professions. Basically anybody taking money for a job where they are clueless. Congress?


this is arboristsite, we talk trees!! the word hack can be used in any profession, im talking trees and dont care about other fields. imo a roofer can relate more @ roofing.com or a lab man @ labmen.com i cant believe how many non tree people hang out here almost once a week a random onlooker will approach our work site and start talking that crap, "i use ta be a tree man" or, "i used ta be a climber" 
hay lab man, whats your deal? you dont climb,you dont work in this field,you know nothing about trees or the care of them, so why post in the commercial tree care and climbing thread sorry to be an :censored: but imo you dont belong posting in this side of a/s and besides beg fer rep misses you so go post up in off the topic or home owner helper thread


----------



## (WLL) (Feb 22, 2009)

toddppm said:


> would paul nosak fit the definition then?oke:


*absolutely*


----------



## capetrees (Feb 22, 2009)

(WLL) said:


> *absolutely*



+1 and many more!!


----------



## TreeTopKid (Feb 22, 2009)

Hack is colloquial slang that originates from the journalistic world. It's a reporter of a basically unscrupulous nature. The term has been hijacked to multiple uses.


----------



## TreeTopKid (Feb 22, 2009)

TreeTopKid said:


> Hack is colloquial slang that originates from the journalistic world. It's a reporter of a basically unscrupulous nature. The term has been hijacked to multiple uses.



In the UK a tree butcher is called a Cowboy (no offenses)!


----------



## oldirty (Feb 23, 2009)

anyone who stinks at what they do can be called a hack.

hackah!!!


----------



## pdqdl (Feb 23, 2009)

TreeTopKid said:


> Hack is colloquial slang that originates from the journalistic world. It's a reporter of a basically unscrupulous nature. The term has been hijacked to multiple uses.



I didn't know the origin of "hack". Thanks.

"colloquial slang" Hmmm...That would best be called "trade jargon" in this case. It's not local, it's occupational. Just helping out !


----------



## wahlturfcare (Feb 24, 2009)

my idea of hack makes me think of the other local lawn guy who is a complete idiot. His idead of tree felling is dropping a tree from the base and using the house as a cushion or dropping it into the street while cars are comming. and thats not all with that jack:censored:.


----------



## arbor pro (Feb 24, 2009)

TreeCo said:


> If the clients wants his trees hacked and knows the consequences.........then it's not hacking?
> 
> .......and when a person across street that doesn't know any better hires a tree company that doesn't know any better, gets the same type of hacking work done.........then those guys are hacks?
> 
> Wonder how the trees see it.



+1 A professional in the tree care field is someone who acts in the best interest of his client and his client's property even if his client is clueless about what is best for him and his property. He is unwilling to compromise on ethics and principles of the trade.

A hack, then, is someone who lacks complete knowledge of or possesses disregard for what is ethically, financially and/or situationally best for his client and his client's property; typically, acting in his own best interest for the short-term rather than the long-term best interest of his client.


----------



## TreeTopKid (Feb 24, 2009)

pdqdl said:


> I didn't know the origin of "hack". Thanks.
> 
> "colloquial slang" Hmmm...That would best be called "trade jargon" in this case. It's not local, it's occupational. Just helping out !



Actually you're right. That particular slang version of the word hadn't made it to the Oxford English (by the 1984 edition anyway). It originated on Fleet St in London which could deem it local so I awarded myself 1/2 a point! I however agree with your point so thanks.


----------



## pdqdl (Feb 24, 2009)

I appreciate your comments, but I will contend with you for that 1/2 point! 

Even on Fleet street, only the journalists would have been familiar with the term, thereby limiting it's usage to "trade" rather than local or colloquial. 






I can't help it. I just love to debate about silly stuff like this.


----------



## TreeTopKid (Feb 24, 2009)

pdqdl said:


> I appreciate your comments, but I will contend with you for that 1/2 point!
> Even on Fleet street, only the journalists would have been familiar with the term, thereby limiting it's usage to "trade" rather than local or colloquial.
> 
> I can't help it. I just love to debate about silly stuff like this.




I have no documentation. I'm going to have to let this one ride! I need a new dictionary dammit! I removed the half point!


----------



## rngrchad (Feb 24, 2009)

*Webster's Definition is my definition:*

1 a: to cut or sever with repeated irregular or unskillful blows b: to cut or shape by or as if by crude or ruthless strokes <hacking out new election districts> c: annoy , vex —often used with off


----------



## pdqdl (Feb 25, 2009)

TreeTopKid said:


> I have no documentation. I'm going to have to let this one ride! I need a new dictionary dammit! I removed the half point!



That's no fun! 

Tell me: are most of the English actually careful in their use of the language, or are they generally as poor in it's implementation as the Yanks?

Liza Doolittle from George Bernard Shaw's _Pygmalion_ comes to mind here.


----------



## Thillmaine (Feb 25, 2009)

*angled backcut*

How about anyone who uses an angled back cut....I LOVE THE ANGLED BACKCUT...lol...
You folks did know that the steeper the angle of the backcut, the better the hinge works>?


----------



## TreeTopKid (Feb 26, 2009)

pdqdl said:


> That's no fun!
> 
> Tell me: are most of the English actually careful in their use of the language, or are they generally as poor in it's implementation as the Yanks?
> 
> Liza Doolittle from George Bernard Shaw's _Pygmalion_ comes to mind here.



I always try to be careful at times like this or when writing a letter, but I can be as sloppy a talker as the next man. There is a whole host of regional slang in the UK, and it varies from county to county and even city to city.

I had good grades at both English Language, and English Literature (Pygmalion was one of my exam books BTW!) I love, and am very proud of the language however when I'm in the pub with my cronies back home I will revert back to the use of regional slang (even though you would probably say I sound like James Bond! or my American Auntie says Mick Jagger LOL!) words like 'bostin' Birmingham talk for brilliant! or 'wicked' London talk for brilliant although that has spread beyond the nation. (wicked is not in my vocabulary I hasten to add).

I suppose generally I'm well spoken, when I'm when I'm with a customer discussing their trees for example, but then again if things are not going to plan I could be sloppy talking to my guys. For the most part pdql old chap I'm awfully well spoken. Toodle pip!


----------



## treemandan (Feb 26, 2009)

My own words? when there is no pride.

Now there are many definitions of the word. For one it means to manage successfully.

Now lets try to define a word with less than 16 meaning, lets try professional. Go ahead give it a go, while you are at it The Dan will speak.


A man with coins in his pocket does not mock a man who sleeps on a steam vent. No he does not. He is thankful that it is not himself who sleeps on a steam vent. The best thing a man can do is help the man sleeping on the steam vent. In doing so he demonstrates his feelings of pride, concern, and professionalism for himself and what he is doing in this world.


----------



## pdqdl (Feb 27, 2009)

TreeTopKid said:


> .... (even though you would probably say I sound like James Bond! ....
> 
> I suppose generally I'm well spoken, when I'm when I'm with a customer discussing their trees for example, ...



I read once that persons with an english accent are presumed (in the US) to be better educated, have better manners, etc.

I'll bet that helps you close a lot of sales. Especially down in texas, where speaking good english is considered a special job skill.


----------



## woodchux (Feb 27, 2009)

I would define a hack as one who preforms work to less than industry standards ( ANSI )


----------



## (WLL) (Feb 28, 2009)

*hack vid*

if your pruning looks like this you are a hack VVVV
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-3633492962782424986
this is a joke, the tree was a removal


----------



## TreeTopKid (Feb 28, 2009)

pdqdl said:


> I read once that persons with an english accent are presumed (in the US) to be better educated, have better manners, etc.
> 
> I'll bet that helps you close a lot of sales. Especially down in texas, where speaking good english is considered a special job skill.



I think it does, although it's not something I would ask a client. It actually doesn't mean anything though, for example a nameless friend in England who's parents are absolutely loaded gave him the best education that money could buy but he just didn't grasp most of it. He's a really nice guy and is extremely well spoken, he's just not 'Brain of Britain' he runs a landscape business now.

Harry Enfield a British comedian does a skit about a character that is practically aristocracy but extremely 'thick' called 'Tim nice but dim'.

I had no idea that being well is considered a special job skill in Texas, however I'm closing as a percentage a much greater amount of sales than I was in England. All I need now is the call volume that I had in England.


----------



## TreeTopKid (Feb 28, 2009)

pdqdl said:


> I read once that persons with an english accent are presumed (in the US) to be better educated, have better manners, etc.
> 
> I'll bet that helps you close a lot of sales. Especially down in texas, where speaking good english is considered a special job skill.



Anyone from England BTW would spot immediately that I was from Birmingham even though I don't have a thick accent. People from various places here in the US assume that I'm Australian. I sound nothing like an Australian!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 28, 2009)

my definition of the word hack is everyone at some point, we all had a first day we all sucked and had a boss who wanted to wrap his hands around our throat at least once. i don't use that word often. you cannot call someone a hack for doing his best, only someone who knows that his/her work is incorect but does it anyway with no reguard


----------



## Nailsbeats (Feb 28, 2009)

I think the term sucks, myself. I don't like to label anybody with something like that because I see it as asuming they can't learn or change. Nobody deserves that.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 28, 2009)

Nailsbeats said:


> I think the term sucks, myself. I don't like to label anybody with something like that because I see it as asuming they can't learn or change. Nobody deserves that.


 i agree


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 28, 2009)

(WLL) said:


> if your pruning looks like this you are a hack VVVV
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-3633492962782424986
> this is a joke, the tree was a removal


incredble video thanks for sharing :greenchainsaw:


----------



## OLD OAK (Feb 28, 2009)

(WLL) said:


> *absolutely*


 Cut it down- get paid-move on. Who cares.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 28, 2009)

OLD OAK said:


> Cut it down- get paid-move on. Who cares.


nice i like the way you think sir


----------



## OLD OAK (Feb 28, 2009)

Are you up late drinking again will? You think the customer cares or even KNOWS a good job from a bad one ? ALL that matters at the end of the day is getting PAID. MONEY. Nosak might be a hack to you but i bet he makes 10 times what you do in a day.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 28, 2009)

OLD OAK said:


> Are you up late drinking again will? You think the customer cares or even KNOWS a good job from a bad one ? ALL that matters at the end of the day is getting PAID. MONEY. Nosak might be a hack to you but i bet he makes 10 times what you do in a day.



hey now i don't agree with that its your career choice to care for the trees


----------



## OLD OAK (Feb 28, 2009)

I just want to be friends. No need to get mad.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 28, 2009)

yea i am broke but i respect myself, i 've looked at plenty of work where the customer was mind set on topping work i won't do it so theres times when i have trouble paying my bills, but i'm not ashamed people know me as a respectful tree man you can say anything about me but you don't know me at all :givebeer


----------



## pdqdl (Feb 28, 2009)

Well! This thread went to Hades in a handcart. Thanks guys, you made us all look good.

I'm unsubscribing from this thread.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 28, 2009)

lets forget that this happened again were disrepecting ourselves this is supposed to be fun


----------



## Rickytree (Feb 28, 2009)

I like smellin it. Dang it i love the passion and the heat from these debates!


----------



## arbor pro (Mar 2, 2009)

pdqdl said:


> Well! This thread went to Hades in a handcart. Thanks guys, you made us all look good.
> 
> I'm unsubscribing from this thread.



x20. Real professional guys. Real professional.


----------



## outofmytree (Mar 2, 2009)

Back on topic for a moment...

There are two kinds of hack imo. The first is simply ignorant and does poor work like topping or lopping because he thinks it is correct. The second and by far the worst, is the hack that does the same work knowing that it is wrong.

I am in business to make money. If I encounter a client who insists on topping or lopping or flush cuts or any other practises which fall outside AS 4373 (thats the Aussie standard) I go out of my way to explain the reasons why these practises are bad for him, me and the tree. I have about 75% conversion rate here. For the other 25% I smile, give them a card and wish them a nice day. To those people who are succesful in this industry long term it will come as no surprise to discover that I make a good living working this way. 

It is simply wrong to say that "hacking" is a necessity of success in this industry. If you struggle to make a decent living using proper pruning techniques then the problem is your ability to sell yourself and *NOT* the standard of your work. Invest in yourself and take a business sales course. When you learn how to talk and especially how to listen to your clients you will be blown away by the results you achieve. 

Mediocrity is to be avoided.


----------



## YankeeinSC (Mar 18, 2009)

This thread more aptly illustrates what is wrong with the entire USA and the whole world for that matter, rather than a statement on the abroculture industry. You are all feeling the threatening frustration that countless armies of displaced, outsourced and downsized work forces have felt. This very site teaches neophytes how to do tree work in a few evenings of reading. I have seen many comments on this and other threads where the “hack” is the guy without hundreds of thousands of dollars worth of equipment, ie. the guy with the pick-up truck and the yard sale home-lite.

Like it or not he IS your competition, so is the drunk and the guy that does it wrong even though he knows better. From what I’ve seen, many of you hold certifications that I will never have. Most of you have invested a large amount of time, effort and money in training, expensive equipment, and even college educations. Rightfully so, you want to see a reward for that investment. What you aren’t counting on however is what has happened to many of us in other industries and job sectors, there are just too many people chasing too few assets and opportunities on the planet. Many of us recently entering the tree business, bring with us a wealth of experience from previous careers that may actually give us (the hacks) a sales advantage, a cost advantage and even some real life experiences that put us ahead of established tree businesses.

I watch Nosak and I laugh. I think the guy has to be playing a part! There’s no way this is a real live human. If I came out of my house one afternoon and “saw for hire” was screaming at the top of his lungs, shouting down a challenging employee, I’d call a pow-wow and ask him how much it would cost if he left right now. Yet the meticulous guy out there with the attitude that he is going to give the customer what he needs for the price, while being courteous and safe even if he’s using a hand rake rather than a back pack blower? That’s the guy that’s not a hack. 

In my area I recently cut entwined and sprawling live oak limbs from what seemed like miles of cable communication lines. It was a removal. After the pruning was done, I was looking forward to the next time on the job several days latter when I could just take the trees down. I pulled up only to find that the owner got frustrated with my “lack of progress”. Someone came along and gave a low ball offer to drop the remaining portion of the trees. Because it was such a big job, I’d given her a per hour option that she took knowing I’d make up for all of the climbing and pruning on the back end. I never considered the possibility that someone would come take the gravy portion of the job and make it look like they’d done more than me for the money! 

No matter what your qualifications, you can and will be underbid and outsourced! Guard against it! Treat you customers’ right. Sell your professionalism. Show up when you say you will. Honor your quotes and promises both verbal and written. Don’t come back with extra charges, unless the customer agrees to the possibility first. Clean up your mess. Work quietly and safely! Stay educated. And keep posting tips and tricks of the trade on arborsite, it’s what gives me the edge!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 18, 2009)

YankeeinSC said:


> This thread more aptly illustrates what is wrong with the entire USA and the whole world for that matter, rather than a statement on the abroculture industry. You are all feeling the threatening frustration that countless armies of displaced, outsourced and downsized work forces have felt. This very site teaches neophytes how to do tree work in a few evenings of reading. I have seen many comments on this and other threads where the “hack” is the guy without hundreds of thousands of dollars worth of equipment, ie. the guy with the pick-up truck and the yard sale home-lite.
> 
> Like it or not he IS your competition, so is the drunk and the guy that does it wrong even though he knows better. From what I’ve seen, many of you hold certifications that I will never have. Most of you have invested a large amount of time, effort and money in training, expensive equipment, and even college educations. Rightfully so, you want to see a reward for that investment. What you aren’t counting on however is what has happened to many of us in other industries and job sectors, there are just too many people chasing too few assets and opportunities on the planet. Many of us recently entering the tree business, bring with us a wealth of experience from previous careers that may actually give us (the hacks) a sales advantage, a cost advantage and even some real life experiences that put us ahead of established tree businesses.
> 
> ...


 Wow that was insightful and maybe you can shorten your reply to less than a page you can post more than once here.


----------



## YankeeinSC (Mar 18, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> Wow that was insightful and maybe you can shorten your reply to less than a page you can post more than once here.



Possibly...


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 18, 2009)

YankeeinSC said:


> Possibly...


You have a good sense of humor and from one new guy to another your gonna need it . Becareful i think someone is watching.


----------



## OLD OAK (Mar 18, 2009)

Long live Nosak, GOD OF THE TREE SERVICE :censored: WORLD. dont you all just love me.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 18, 2009)

OLD OAK said:


> Long live Nosak, GOD OF THE TREE SERVICE :censored: WORLD. dont you all just love me.


 where did you go?????


----------



## Rickytree (Mar 19, 2009)

YankeeinSC said:


> In my area I recently cut entwined and sprawling live oak limbs from what seemed like miles of cable communication lines. It was a removal. After the pruning was done, I was looking forward to the next time on the job several days latter when I could just take the trees down. I pulled up only to find that the owner got frustrated with my “lack of progress”. Someone came along and gave a low ball offer to drop the remaining portion of the trees. Because it was such a big job, I’d given her a per hour option that she took knowing I’d make up for all of the climbing and pruning on the back end. I never considered the possibility that someone would come take the gravy portion of the job and make it look like they’d done more than me for the money!
> 
> No matter what your qualifications, you can and will be underbid and outsourced! Guard against it! Treat you customers’ right. Sell your professionalism. Show up when you say you will. Honor your quotes and promises both verbal and written. Don’t come back with extra charges, unless the customer agrees to the possibility first. Clean up your mess. Work quietly and safely! Stay educated. And keep posting tips and tricks of the trade on arborsite, it’s what gives me the edge!



Hey Yankme! If you would of put the hammer down you maybe would of gotten those trees done if not do it the next day. Maybe you need to sharpen that edge you were talkin about. And you won't learn much study'n peoples posts. If you are relying on that, you got issues. And hey if you got anything worth while to say, by all means share it with us but I think most of us here are well beyond your ideas of professionalism and business approach.


----------



## OLD OAK (Mar 19, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> where did you go?????



Working hard. I am also a lawn jocky. Was asked could i take down a dead pine today, real dead and real tall- hanging over a near new shed  i told the customer no thank you. Should have took a picture, looked like as soon as you touch it by by shed. I did give the customer a companys # that could do it.


----------



## clearance (Mar 19, 2009)

OLD OAK said:


> I did give the customer a companys # that could do it.



Who was that company? Nosack?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 19, 2009)

OLD OAK said:


> Working hard. I am also a lawn jocky. Was asked could i take down a dead pine today, real dead and real tall- hanging over a near new shed  i told the customer no thank you. Should have took a picture, looked like as soon as you touch it by by shed. I did give the customer a companys # that could do it.


Did you get that cat yet there is one for sale here for 28,000 with tracks and a/c


----------



## OLD OAK (Mar 19, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> Did you get that cat yet there is one for sale here for 28,000 with tracks and a/c



No bob cat yet. Have to wait to see what city lawn contracts i get this year. They gave a 3 month extension on what we had because they are changing the way their contract term is??? Looked at a t250 with cab 900 hrs $28000.00 Might be me in a few months, i don't know.


----------



## YankeeinSC (Mar 19, 2009)

Rickytree said:


> Hey Yankme! If you would of put the hammer down you maybe would of gotten those trees done if not do it the next day. Maybe you need to sharpen that edge you were talkin about. And you won't learn much study'n peoples posts. If you are relying on that, you got issues. And hey if you got anything worth while to say, by all means share it with us but I think most of us here are well beyond your ideas of professionalism and business approach.




Yeah..., ####tree, it was a scheduling issue. Tried to accommodate the customers desire to be there while we worked. Turned out to be a lie, she obviously found someone else to do the work. On the subject of learning from posts, I've improved my mill and log selection criteria, my felling techniques, my climbing skills and learned a lot from what others have contributed here. Thanks to them!

Seems you might want to think about your motivation for spending time here. I think my post must have hit a raw nerve with you. All I am trying to do is shed a little light on the fact that a lot of people are clamoring for the same work. If you want to never loose work to a "hack", its just not a reality. Did I under bid you recently?


----------



## Rickytree (Mar 19, 2009)

YankeeinSC said:


> Yeah..., ####tree, it was a scheduling issue. Tried to accommodate the customers desire to be there while we worked. Turned out to be a lie, she obviously found someone else to do the work. On the subject of learning from posts, I've improved my mill and log selection criteria, my felling techniques, my climbing skills and learned a lot from what others have contributed here. Thanks to them!
> 
> Seems you might want to think about your motivation for spending time here. I think my post must have hit a raw nerve with you. All I am trying to do is shed a little light on the fact that a lot of people are clamoring for the same work. If you want to never loose work to a "hack", its just not a reality. Did I under bid you recently?



No You didn't under bid me. I think I am in a different location from you and for sure a different level. I did think about my motivation for being here and ya there is some good guys but there are alot of sissies too. Besides I don't really lose jobs to hacks cuz hacks can't do my Jobs!! Example took down a 90foot hickory in between a house and over a garage in just over 2 hours. Beat it!!:bringit:


----------

